# 2018 Adjustments to Bonus Time, Housekeeping and Monday Madness



## rhonda (Dec 19, 2017)

Source:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/2018_housekeeping_and_bonus_time_fees.shtml



			
				Worldmark Owner Website said:
			
		

> *2018 Adjustments to Bonus Time, Housekeeping and Monday Madness *
> 
> The 2018 WorldMark, The Club annual budget was approved by the WorldMark Board of Directors at their October meeting. As we strive to deliver great vacations and countless memories for our owners, we'd like to report that Bonus Time and Monday Madness fee increases will be minimal.
> 
> ...



For the table of 2018 housekeeping fees, please see the original article.


----------



## izzymail (Jan 16, 2018)

Good info! Pretty reasonable and I think I like the simplified housekeeping rates.


----------

